# Redfish in Escambia River



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know when the slot sized Redfish start showing up in the backwaters on Escambia River? Doc said I need to eat more fish, and that's the only one I'll eat outta brackish water. Looking to catch some soon...

NJD


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I caught 3 last weekend two were right under slot at 16 3/4, 17 1/2, an one slot at 18 1/2. Two caught on live shrimp on a jig head an a gulp on a jig head.


----------

